# Sirius Reaches 500K Subscribers



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Wednesday, July 14 @ 10:01:18 PDT

Sirius today announced that it passed the 500,000 subscriber mark. The company expects to have 1 million subscribers by the end of the year.

*More*


----------

